# Sleeping With Bed In Is A No No.



## dapozer (Apr 4, 2013)

Just got off the phone with the outback engineering crew with the question of being able to sleep with the bed in the "IN" position. The reply was negative, They don't even want anything stored on it while in motion. It is a sleep "out only" slide and will cause damage otherwise. Call was in reference to the 2013 210,230 and 250 rear sliding bed. Just passing along the information from Keystone.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

That is interesting. See the attached image of the response I got from Keystone asking how much weight is the rear slide on a new 250RS is allowed to take. I am asking Tim as to which version is correct.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Traded more e-mail with Tim on the subject.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

thefulminator said:


> Traded more e-mail with Tim on the subject.


Was wondering the exact same thing.I am assuming it should be ok to sleep in or out on a 2012 280 RS Outback also.Will be doing this tonight for the 1st time ever sleeping in the unit.Where the unit is parked at our residence there is no room for either slide to be out.


----------



## dapozer (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow, even Keystone/Outback cannot make up their mind on this. I know some have done it and they said its fine, might have to play around with it some this weekend and see what I think and feel. Don't really know how much of a issue it will be for us though. I also fabbed up a support for travel that would help in the "in" position.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

dapozer said:


> Wow, even Keystone/Outback cannot make up their mind on this. I know some have done it and they said its fine, might have to play around with it some this weekend and see what I think and feel. Don't really know how much of a issue it will be for us though. I also fabbed up a support for travel that would help in the "in" position.


The support you fabbed up may not be a bad idea.Might just look at that myself.


----------

